# breastfeeding and long cycles



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

I got my period back at 8 mos pp. Ds is 15 mos old now and still nurses a lot. My cycles have been 31 to 42 days long. I have been sort of tracking my mucous but not taking my temp b/c he nurses at night. My cycles were very regular, 28 days, prior to pregnancy and I charted then.

I am wondering if I am ovulating and why my cycles are so long and irregular. We are TTA (via condoms).

Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## Jaysfamily (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not unusual for your cycles to change after having a baby, and it's normal to have irregular ones while breastfeeding.

No one will be able to answer your question about ovulating since you're not charting correctly. Here is a list of NFP methods. They each have different ways of charting and of interpreting those charts. Once you learn the rules for the method you choose and work with an instructor, you should be able to determine if and when you've ovulated each cycle, or if you're having anovulatory cycles.

The Billings Ovulation Method (mucus only)- http://www.boma-usa.org/ http://www.woomb.org/

Creighton Method(mucus only)- http://www.creightonmodel.com/

Taking Charge of Your Fertility(fam)- http://www.ovusoft.com/

Northwest Family Planning Services(stm)- http://www.nwfs.org/nfp.htm

Couple to Couple League Method(stm)- http://www.ccli.org/

Marquette Method(like stm but with monitors)- http://www.marquette.edu/nursing/NFP/

Ovulation Method(mucus only)- http://giftfoundation.org/ovulation_method.htm


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

I do know how to chart correctly (NFP) but as I said, I wake up too much at night to take my temps.

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? And if you ever figured out if you were ovulating? And if your cycles went back to pre-pregnancy length at some point?


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm also wondering if I am ovulating- bfing a 19 month old. I use a fertility monitor and so far have gotten "high" readings, but no peaks. Maybe not...


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

My cycles have always been wrong (28-37 days) but since getting AF back PP, they've been even longer (32-45 days). I am getting positive ovulation tests though.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleAnnette* 
I do know how to chart correctly (NFP) but as I said, I wake up too much at night to take my temps.

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? And if you ever figured out if you were ovulating? And if your cycles went back to pre-pregnancy length at some point?

I wake up a lot at night too (due to night nursing my monkey, I mean toddler, and various other children who wind up in my bed), and my temps are always still pretty easy/obvious when charting.

Other than that, I can't really help you. I had long cycles pre-kids and long cycles post-kids, though for some reason my cycles seem to be getting shorter (earlier ovulation).


----------



## Lissybug (Oct 7, 2005)

My cycles were pretty wonky for the first few after my first. Then I had about 3 really regular (and shortened back down to around 30 days) cycles, then got pregnant with my second. I'm in the wonky phase again. I think that for the first little bit it's just pretty tricky to tell whether you're ovluating or not.

Hmm. Guess that's not too helpful.


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I was always very regular until my last babe. I got my moon back at about 10.5 months - that was in July and since then I've only had two periods. My cycles have both been about 40 days and I've been charting. It looks like I get the build up to ovulate and then for some reason stops - takes a while to get that momentum almost.









I'm still bf'ing my babe through the night and on demand so I think that is largely to blame for my long and irregular cycles.


----------



## Impressionist (Jun 26, 2007)

I don' t know the reason (yet- I'm trying to find out) but I have had a similar experience. Before DD I had cycles of 28 or 29 days, pretty regular. I got my AF back when she was around 1 yr old, and now at 18 mos my cycles are between 30 - 36 days. I'm definitely ovulating, according to my charting, but ovulating later than I used to. My LP is 10 - 12 days. I've only been charting for 5 mos so I don't know if it will all balance out eventually...


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I had two really long cycles - about 56 days each, before I conceived #5. These were my only two since the birth of the last baby - about 14 months without. I've never been a 28 day gal but these were my longest ones so far. I don't chart so don't know when exactly I ovulated and conceived, but my measurements are in line with my edd according to LMP (Which means the baby will come at least two weeks later.







).

So, yes I was ovulating or did at least once.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleAnnette* 
I do know how to chart correctly (NFP) but as I said, I wake up too much at night to take my temps.

Just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? And if you ever figured out if you were ovulating? And if your cycles went back to pre-pregnancy length at some point?

I just wanted to say that I co-sleep and night nurse both of my LO and still temp in the morning. Actally my youngest now stick the BBT in my mouth upon waking up








I have been able ot observe through temping and CM when I am oing.
ETA that my cycles have been up to 43 days since they returned.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ever since ds2, my cycles have been really long 40+ days. I got my ppaf back at 15mths. I've had 4 cycles now. We were ttc#3 but ds2 started having seizures again so we're TAB


----------

